# Unruly Air India flyer tied to seat from Australia to Delhi



## CHamilton (Aug 21, 2014)

Unruly Air India flyer tied to seat from Australia to Delhi



> An Indian passenger on Air India's Melbourne-Delhi flight on Wednesday reportedly got so unruly after a few drinks that he allegedly tore the clothes of two flight pursers and tried to beat up and bite some fellow passengers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 21, 2014)

Good! Punish the troublemakers, and punish them hard!


----------



## fairviewroad (Aug 22, 2014)

> Finally, the pilot sent a message to the airline command centre in Delhi that he wanted to divert the plane to Singapore to offload the passenger. But since the long diversion would have meant a delay of several hours for other passengers on board, the airline instead took a bold decision.



I suspect this "bold decision" was made less out of concern for the other passengers and more out of concern for the enormous expense the diversion would cause...an expense they likely would never recoup. Still, regardless of their motives, it seems the bean-counters make a good call this time.


----------



## railiner (Aug 23, 2014)

fairviewroad said:


> > Finally, the pilot sent a message to the airline command centre in Delhi that he wanted to divert the plane to Singapore to offload the passenger. But since the long diversion would have meant a delay of several hours for other passengers on board, the airline instead took a bold decision.
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect this "bold decision" was made less out of concern for the other passengers and more out of concern for the enormous expense the diversion would cause...an expense they likely would never recoup. Still, regardless of their motives, it seems the bean-counters make a good call this time.


I have to agree with you on that one....

On the other hand.....if after making that decision, the perpetrator somehow got loose, and did further damage, well......let's just say the lawyer's would have a field day.....


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 23, 2014)

He's lucky they didn't just give him a parachute and a shove out the door!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 23, 2014)

No, he's lucky they didn't just shove him out the door 'cause there's no parachute on that plane! Hey, if you are punching me then I ought to defend myself!


----------



## jis (Aug 23, 2014)

Kinda hard to open a plug door in a pressurized plane 

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------

